# G'day



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Been here ages ago and done it before. Back to talk yaks and fishing again. Don't expect too much input. I'd rather do it than talk about it.


----------



## billygoat (Aug 27, 2014)

How's it going? I am new where myself. Long time lurker though. Where about do you fish and what for? Nice yak, the revo, I am in the market for one myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi,

Tempted to let you have mine ... for a price ;-) I'm on the Sapphire Coast, prefer to troll for tailor and salmon but occasionally toss a bait, mostly in the ocean. I also like to fish with rod in hand. hence the Revo, which is a compromise. It doesn't like beach launches or landings a lot but it's possible in small surf if you do it the right way. A minor blemish is wet bum syndrome. Other than that, it's a good yak and backed by Hobie whose good things about backup service if things go wrong.

If you are currently in a canoe, my guess is you are river bound. The question is, estuary or fresh?


----------



## billygoat (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah mate, mainly a bass fisho. Live at Windsor and fish the Hawkesbury/Nepean systems. I really want a revo for the whole hands free fish anywhere thing. Let me expand my horizons fish wise. Keen to fish the salt wate side of things around Broken Bay and the Northern beaches.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey fellas how's it going,love me off shore and bass.Bit of stuff going on around here at the moment but enjoy.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome mate.


----------

